
How we used React to build GIF Battle - taylorwc
https://posts.postlight.com/how-we-used-react-to-build-gif-battle-fe196e0f824f#.kemo86b2g
======
taylorwc
> Developer experience is a much less commonly used term, but incredibly
> important.

I loved this quote. Building something that devs love creates alignment and
success.

